# Dynamische htaccess-Weiterleitung



## Axor (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich benötige für ein Projekt eine dynamische Htaccess Weiterleitung.

So in etwa stell ich mir das vor:

http://xyz.domain.com soll weitergeleitet werden an http://www.domain.com/redirect.php?s=xyz

Ich will nicht jede Subdomain einzeln einrichten...

Hat da jemand Informationen, ob bzw. wie so etwas möglich ist?

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (12. Oktober 2009)

Du könntest mod_rewrite einsetzen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^([^.]+)\.example\.com$
RewriteCond %1 !=www
RewriteRule ^$ http://www.example.com/redirect.php?s=%1 [L,R]
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. Oktober 2009)

Axor hat gesagt.:


> Ich will nicht jede Subdomain einzeln einrichten...



Erkundige dich doch mal bei deinem Hoster, vielleicht hast du ja die Möglichkeit, Wildcard-Subdomains zu verwenden


----------

